
Poll HN: Wikipedia certificate revoked? - aduffy
http://imgur.com/a/xVAwT
======
0x0
Apparently they accidentally nuked their own CA with a revocation list entry.
More discussion at:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702252](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702252)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12699701](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12699701)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12702084)

------
microcolonel
It was, another certificate is up now with a valid intermediate, so wikipedia
should now work.

------
aduffy
This is happening on Chrome 55 dev channel build FWIW. Anyone else
experiencing this?

~~~
derefr
I just landed there and then came here to ask the same question. So I guess we
answered one-another.

(Is there a better, standard place to ask this sort of thing? Something like
the Internet Storm Center for the X.509 CA infrastructure?)

